# Most Tecnoligicly advansed race



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

what do you think. in my oppinion the tau or eldar


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Eldar but tau are at their heels.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely the Necrons. They have instantaneous interstellar teleportation, can manipulate time, and exist entirely of self-repairing androids, cyborgs (for lack of better terms), and metal gods. The Void Dragon, on of their C'tan, is the master of all non-warp technology _possible_.

The Eldar only survived the War in Heaven because they had access to the Warp, and the Tau are newcomers; mere striplings still playing around with plasma and the like.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Necrons by far. Sorry, but they have a gun that will strip the flesh from bone and (in the fluff) their lightest gauss weapons will punch through armour with ease.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

the tau have the best gun in the game (IMO) and some of the best guns and are really cheap. 
As for the Eldar dont they still use projectile weapons


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Eldar do use projectile weapons just like every race (with the possible exception of the Necrons, I'm not entirely sure if Gauss weapons come under the heading of Projectile).

Game-wise the Tau certainly have some of the best weapons around but by no means the best, against anything except a Monolith a Bright/Dark Lance is equally as good at popping heavy armour as a Rail Gun.

Fluff-wise the Necrons outstrip every other race by a huge factor, even in the millions of years the Eldar have had to expand their technology since the Necrons went into dormancy the're still a distant 2nd.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

I would say that in terms of advancing technology its Tau simply because just look at how young their race is and their weapons and wargear can easily compete with every other race in the 40K galaxy. Just give them another few thousand years and they will be far more advance in technology then any other race.

But currently I would have to say the Necrons still hold the high ground in having the most advanced technology.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

The necron by quite a lot. The eldar are the obvious second, but from there it gets tricky. Orks are difficult to place, and the Imperium and tau both do some things better than the other.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you gave the Tau 10,000 years, then yes I think fluff-wise they would supplant the Eldar technology wise and be quite close to the level of the Necrons (though still behind the Necrons technology).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow wow wow... I thought he said.... never mind I didn't read it all. lol Yeah necrons. lol And more like 5000 I would think to catch-up to eldar. 2000 went from blue monkeys to this. lol Bastards are fast.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Keep in mind that not all races have an endless capacity to understand the universe, its laws, and the tecnology that comes from it. There are just some things human beings will never be able to comprehend. The same could be said about any race in the 40K universe.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah but then again they don't show any signs of slowing down.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, it depends on the definition of Technology.

_Technology is the usage and knowledge of tools, techniques, and crafts, or is systems or methods of organization, or is a material product (such as clothing) of these things. The word technology comes from the Greek technología (τεχνολογία) — téchnē (τέχνη), 'craft' and -logía (-λογία), the study of something, or the branch of knowledge of a discipline.[1] The term can either be applied generally or to specific areas: examples include "construction technology", "medical technology", or "state-of-the-art technology".

The Merriam-Webster dictionary offers a definition of the term: "the practical application of knowledge especially in a particular area" and "a capability given by the practical application of knowledge"._


I would say that the Tyranids or Orks have the most advanced Technology.

The Tyranids ability to break down bio-matter and create life from it, as well as evolving to strengthen their own weaknesses at a rate a million times faster than any other species.
The ability to break down their own fallen, as well as the enemies, and create new life, meaning the species is ever growing and can not be reduced in size.

The Orks ability to reproduce through spores, where just one fallen Ork can potentially give life to a whole Ork community. If the bodies aren't burnt, then the planet will be flooded with Orks. The Orks nature to fight each other only strengthens their race, as there are far more Orks created from the spores of friendly fights than what are lost in all of their wars. 

Also, the ability to regenerate normally fatal wounds in a matter of hours. To be able to lose a limb, then reattach it by simply stitching it back on and waiting a few hours for the regeneration process. Tyranids have a similar regenerative process too.

This sort of technology is far out of the reaches of any other race in the galaxy


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> This sort of technology is far out of the reaches of any other race in the galaxy


Um Necrons are living metal and can repair and rebuild themselves so I think that puts them on par with Orks and Tyranids.

But you are right about the Tyranids being able to reproduce and adapt to make up for their own weaknesses which makes them extremely advanced in the own right as does the orks.

I suppose what Nipolian means is who do you think has the most advanced machinary? As in non-biological and non-magical weapons, war gear, vehicles, ships and well all that other stuff that people take for granted as modern technology and don't consider the advanced biological systems of the Orks and Tyranids or the arcane magic and sorcery of the warp.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

imntdead said:


> Um Necrons are living metal and can repair and rebuild themselves so I think that puts them on par with Orks and Tyranids.


In terms of regeneration, yes.

But they dont have the ability to spawn millions of their own kind from each fallen warrior, or the ability to morph both themselves and enemies into their own kind, evolving into better killing machines at an exponential rate.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I would say that the Tyranids or Orks have the most advanced Technology.
> 
> The Tyranids ability to break down bio-matter and create life from it, as well as evolving to strengthen their own weaknesses at a rate a million times faster than any other species.
> The ability to break down their own fallen, as well as the enemies, and create new life, meaning the species is ever growing and can not be reduced in size.
> ...


While that sort of biological 'technology' is adaptable and highly effective, does it really compare to mass teleportation, stasis crypts, the ability to 'cross the galaxy in the blink of an eye' without utilising the Warp, Gauss technology, Necrodermis', technology which can seperate the warp from realspace, self-repairing nigh indestructible machines etc.

The Orks and Tyranids' biological technology is innate, where as the Necron technology was planned and created. I think most people would accept Necron tech as superior, but as you said I guess it depends in what context you use and what definition of the word 'technology' you use.



imntdead said:


> I suppose what Nipolian means is who do you think has the most advanced machinary? As in non-biological and non-magical weapons, war gear, vehicles, ships and well all that other stuff that people take for granted as modern technology and don't consider the advanced biological systems of the Orks and Tyranids or the arcane magic and sorcery of the warp.


If thats the case you can essentially rule out the Eldar technology as well.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> But they dont have the ability to spawn millions of their own kind from each fallen warrior,


Neither do the tyranid. At the most optimistic you can say that the tyranid can take the biomass from a fallen creature and use it to create a being of the same shape, size, and function. This is already impossible, but to say that they can somehow use the biomass of a fallen tyranid to create millions more is so ridiculous it takes reality over its knee, calls it a naughty boy, and spanks it silly. The tyranid don't grow at anything near that rate, and their numbers can be reduced.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> Neither do the tyranid. At the most optimistic you can say that the tyranid can take the biomass from a fallen creature and use it to create a being of the same shape, size, and function. This is already impossible, but to say that they can somehow use the biomass of a fallen tyranid to create millions more is so ridiculous it takes reality over its knee, calls it a naughty boy, and spanks it silly. The tyranid don't grow at anything near that rate, and their numbers can be reduced.


I was refering to the Orks for that part, and the "ability to morph both themselves and enemies into their own kind, evolving into better killing machines at an exponential rate" part about the Tyranids.

Tyranids will turn their own fallen biomass back into living creatures that have evolved, and turn enemy biomass into their own kind. Although the efficiency isn't 100%, it is still a significant gain in biomass. 

Even if an attempt to take over a planet is unsuccessful, they can communicate to a different fleet to finish off whats left, which will then regain all of the fallen friendly biomass, as well as the enemy's biomass.


If Tyranids somehow manage to start "farming" Orks like cattle, then the whole universe will be doomed.

Step 1: Let 10 dead Orks go to spore.
Step 2: Melt down 10 million Orks for biomass, leave 10 dead intact, repeat the process.

As long as they are killed off reguarly, they will never develop enough to be a threat.
Do this for every planet the Great Devourer has stripped bare, and the only form of life left will be the Nids.




I know its a little different to the modern definition of "technology", but it is still technology.
Regardless of what gauss weaponry or self-repairing technology a race has, it would be insignificant to Tyranids acquiring the intelligence to farm Orks.
Only problem is, GW would never give them that knowledge.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

:stop: Things are starting to get taking too far off course and out of context here.



KingOfCheese said:


> In terms of regeneration, yes.
> 
> But they dont have the ability to spawn millions of their own kind from each fallen warrior, or the ability to morph both themselves and enemies into their own kind, evolving into better killing machines at an exponential rate.


Yes KingOfCheese you are right about that; but I did not deny the Tyranids own self worth in terms of technology or the Orks. In fact I believe I mentioned it in the second line of that post. Shall I quote for you?



imntdead said:


> But you are right about the Tyranids being able to reproduce and adapt to make up for their own weaknesses which makes them extremely advanced in the own right as does the orks.


In defense of K3k3000 it is easy to misunderstand what you said as you did not specify orks. A simple misunderstanding it happens to everyone k: and I should have been more specific as well I apologise.

But overall technology involving biological, magical, mechanical etc, etc I am gonna say Tyranids precisely because of the ability to evolve rapidly. 

Of course if human beings were not so stupid and superstitious about developing new technology they would most definitely be able to give the Tyranids a run for their money.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

imntdead said:


> Of course if human beings were not so stupid and superstitious about developing new technology they would most definitely be able to give the Tyranids a run for their money.


Of course. Even some technology today is more advanced than what the imperium has almost 40,000 years into the future.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I was refering to the Orks for that part, and the "ability to morph both themselves and enemies into their own kind, evolving into better killing machines at an exponential rate" part about the Tyranids.
> 
> Tyranids will turn their own fallen biomass back into living creatures that have evolved, and turn enemy biomass into their own kind. Although the efficiency isn't 100%, it is still a significant gain in biomass.


Ah, I see. I misunderstood.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Because you're now talking of the biology of a race rather than the technology of them you could quite easily say that a mushroom was more advanced than the Imperium because it also reproduces by the way of Spores, each individual releasing thousands of spores.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Are we even sure that the necron abilities are "technological"?

Some of their ability seems..... supernatural...

Whereas Tau and Eldar creations are, mostly, totally technological in the original sense. Can we be sure that Necron "stuff" isn't more... I dunno... based on powers "beyond" the technological?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A lot of Eldar stuff is based on psychic manipulation whereas the Necrons (or at least when they were the Necrontyr) are the undisputed masters of science, saying they're stuff is magic or somehow mystical in nature is akin to a caveman accusing us of the same crime when he sees a flashlight at work.

In fact your statement would have been more accurate if you'd switched the placement of the words *Eldar* and *Necrons*.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you sure about that?

Or do you simply decide to completely forget that a necron is the spirit of some long dead race trapped within a machine. "spirit" - sounds mystical to me.

Many of their abilities (and stuff from novels) seem highly "more" than _just_ technology.

I don't think anyone can possibly deny their mastery of it. However, I simply do not think that they are the equivalent of an army of terminators with better weapons. There is clearly a supernatural element to their race.


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

I would say necrons are the most technological advanced race as well. When it comes eldar and tau; I would say eldar. Creating and making use of the webway, bonesingers doing their thing with wraithbone, infinity circuit, spirit stones and perhaps also the farseers runes. Since the the basis if the Eldar technology is psychic it could sometimes be hard to determine what is "magic" and what is technology. 

When it comes to general knowledge of the universe the C'tans would easily beat any other race, but does anybody know how much they know of the warp?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Baltar said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Or do you simply decide to completely forget that a necron is the spirit of some long dead race trapped within a machine. "spirit" - sounds mystical to me.
> 
> ...


It's described as a Spirit but it could even more easily be their memory engrams imprinted/transferred onto a sophisticated operating system.

Many of their abilities just seem like very advanced technology, so far ahead of the Imperials that it's nature confounds them and preys upon their superstitions.

I'd say there was clearly not a supernatural element to their abilities, it's never been suggested that Necrons have used more than sophisticated technology to power their various abilities.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

So you have gone from saying that I am flat out wrong, to making some complete supositions of your own. Nice.

Your OPINION is noted.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I made my own theory regarding what the 'spirit' in each Necron body actually is, but that's it- I've not seen anything suggesting some sort of supernatural happenings in regards to Necron technology, if you could provde a source that proves your own wild theory that would be wonderful.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You mean something like the fact that they can all suddenly just "fade out"....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You mean when they teleport without using the warp?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Perhaps.

I'd like to think it would be described as exactly that, but isn't.

The point is that nobody really knows.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I think that the Necron Codex actually states that the C'tan don't actually manipulate souls and spirits, those being the purview of the Immaterium. They devour consciousness, life, some essential conscious "spark"--but only because it's more tasty than eating bland, efficient star energy all millennium. By the same measure, it would be logical to assume that the Necrontyr weren't soul-shifted, but mind-shifted into the Necron bodies.

Which raises the question of what defines the soul, and the difference between it and consciousness, and whether animals have souls...

Keep in mind that this may have been retconned with more recent things such as Medusa V or whatever, but I don't see the C'tan losing their aversion to the warp any time soon, and it's been pretty well established that souls are things of the warp. Ergo, the Necrontyrs' souls probably weren't what made the Necrons...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You are all wrong. Squats are the best!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Going by the technology that the races have available to them.

1. Eldar
2. Dark Eldar
3. Necrons
4. Imperium
5.Traitors (Magic over technology)
6. Tau
7. Orks
8. Nids (They don't use technology)

Going by how ell they seem to understand their technology.

0. Tzeentch (no seriously he knows how everything works)
1. Eldar.
2. Dark Eldar.
3. Tau
4. Imperials (Mainly those on Mars)
5. Traitors (Once again jamming Daemons into things don't count)
6. Necrons (They don't really seem to be making new tech do to being reduced to robots)
7. Orks (Don't really understand how they make stuff work)
8. Tyranids (Most of the time you can't even use the term thinking to describe them)


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

rofl at putting imperial over tau in either circumstance.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just wondering what your rationalization is for putting the Eldar race as more technologically advanced than the Necrons.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Necrons don't seem to produce new tech nor do the vast majority of their populace seem to understand the workings of their own tech, hence they aren't more technologically advanced then Eldar (Unless you take the Dragon into account, but he isn't around anymore)

Also even though Tau stuff looks more advanced their are Imperial weapons, and devices out their, or in use that the Tau either can't produce or replicate. Remember Marine armor is actually incredibly advanced even compared to tau crises suits, because of their effectiveness and ability for mass production. Oh and remember Humanity at its height had tech almost more advanced then Eldar.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Necrons on a warrior basis might not construct their own weaponry but the Necrons with a modicum of personality understand the workings of their technology- even if they didn't their tech is still far in advance of the Eldar, understanding isn't a requisite for being technologically advance. I don't understand exactly how a gun works but that doesn't mean it's not more advanced than a sharpened stick 

And if your argument held any weight then surely the Tau would be top of the pile and the Imperium bottom of it?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> 8. Tyranids (Most of the time you can't even use the term thinking to describe them)


Wait... What?unish:
They are a lot more intelligent than you think.

I agree with you that Orks dont know their own technology/abilities very well, but Tyranids are well aware of their own actions.

The synapse creatures are very intelligent. Between them, they can command a whole Tyranid invasion telepathically, as well as jamming all of the victims communication.
Their attacks on planets are very strategic and well thought out. And when they are done, they have the intelligence to recycle everything.

Fair enough that they aren't exactly descendants of Einstein, but to rank their intelligence of their own technology lower than Orks is just wrong.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuck it, I cast my vote to Eldar. their Tech works with the Supernatural. How can anyone say Necrons are BY FAR superior is beyond me. 

Necs dont need the Warp to travel, neither the Eldar, Webways are pretty fukin epic. 

Necs have Gauss weapons that vap molecules. Okay, Eldar have master light as a weapon (Dark/Bright Lances kill anything), as well as magnets (a Shuriken is a weak weapon, to Eldar its a Marine killer), as well as Plasma (never Overheat and quite powerful), as well as warp weapon (Wraith cannons are vortex guns. Vortex Guns > to Guass Weapons), and Eldar have Writh Bone weapons like Witch Blades/ Singing Spears that cut Land raiders with ease.

Necs can Repair their Metal Bodies and Spirts live in ageless armore. Cute. Eldar can bring Dead Spirits back to serve in Living Armore made of Wraith Bone and is 10 times stronger than any nec living metal. Wraith Gaurd/Lords anyone?

Necs have Ctan. Eldar have Eternal Warriors called Phoenix Lords and a Greater Daemon equall called the Avatar of Khain. Eldar also have Warlocks and Farseers that see the possible futurs. Hell the Night Bringer was afraid of being buried by a few Ultras. The Deceiver has been tricked by the Eldars Lauging God and vice versa. 

Necs have powerful Space Ships. Yes, true. However I take a fukin Craftworld any day.

Plus Eldar can blend Warp with Materialverse makin them more flexible. Hell they made the Blackstone Fortresses, and make whole Paradise Worlds called maiden Worlds. 

So to put them far below Necs is silly. Their near even if not better becuase they can blend Tech with Mystical. Best of both worlds. Just my view.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Fuck it, I cast my vote to Eldar. their Tech works with the Supernatural. How can anyone say Necrons are BY FAR superior is beyond me.
> 
> Necs dont need the Warp to travel, neither the Eldar, Webways are pretty fukin epic.


The Eldar didn't create the Webways, the Old Ones did.



Warlock in Training said:


> Necs have Gauss weapons that vap molecules. Okay, Eldar have master light as a weapon (Dark/Bright Lances kill anything), as well as magnets (a Shuriken is a weak weapon, to Eldar its a Marine killer), as well as Plasma (never Overheat and quite powerful), as well as warp weapon (Wraith cannons are vortex guns. Vortex Guns > to Guass Weapons), and Eldar have Writh Bone weapons like Witch Blades/ Singing Spears that cut Land raiders with ease.


Heavier examples of Gauss weaponry (Heavy Destroyers and the like) in the fluff can pass straight through a Land Raider without encountering any resistance, with Admantium being a much tougher material than Wraithbone (if not any where near as malleable or light weight) the fact that a couple of feet of it didn't even slow the Gauss beam at all is a telling fact. 



Warlock in Training said:


> Necs can Repair their Metal Bodies and Spirts live in ageless armore. Cute. Eldar can bring Dead Spirits back to serve in Living Armore made of Wraith Bone and is 10 times stronger than any nec living metal. Wraith Gaurd/Lords anyone?


Necron ships are made of Necrodermis and Eldar ships are made of Wraithbone, Necrodermis is so much tougher and resistant to damage than Wraithbone it's ridiculous.

Monolith/Falcon anyone?



Warlock in Training said:


> Necs have Ctan. Eldar have Eternal Warriors called Phoenix Lords and a Greater Daemon equall called the Avatar of Khain. Eldar also have Warlocks and Farseers that see the possible futurs. Hell the Night Bringer was afraid of being buried by a few Ultras. The Deceiver has been tricked by the Eldars Lauging God and vice versa.


It took Khaine himself to defeat the Nightbringer who reportedly isn't the most powerful C'tan- no mere shattered fragment of the Eldar War God is going to be able to do the same.

If the Necrons are ever in a position where the situation is not how they wish it they can go into hibernation for millions of years, obviously their Tombs are nearly impervious to damage otherwise the Eldar would have destroyed them in the eons since they went into dormancy.



Warlock in Training said:


> Necs have powerful Space Ships. Yes, true. However I take a fukin Craftworld any day.


I'll take the Necron World Engine over a Craftworld any day, it took numerous Space Marines Chapter's Fleets and an Imperial Navy Battlefleet to take it on and even then they couldn't make headway until the Astral Knights rammed it with a Battle Barge in order to affect a landing sacrificing an entire Chapter which through sheer luck managed to disrupt enough primary systems to shut down the thing's shields- still the Imperials had a hell of a fight on their hands!

Whereas the Invaders Chapter took out a Craftworld on their own.



Warlock in Training said:


> Plus Eldar can blend Warp with Materialverse makin them more flexible. Hell they made the Blackstone Fortresses, and make whole Paradise Worlds called maiden Worlds.


They only managed to make just a handful of Blackstone Fortresses in order to combat the threat of the C'tan and Necrons they feared them so much.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Eldar didn't create the Webways, the Old Ones did.


Thats right, and the Eldar, particulary the DE have total access to it and know how to use it to the fullest. Webway Portals anyone? They dont sprout on trees. They must know the tech.





Baron Spikey said:


> Heavier examples of Gauss weaponry (Heavy Destroyers and the like) in the fluff can pass straight through a Land Raider without encountering any resistance, with Admantium being a much tougher material than Wraithbone (if not any where near as malleable or light weight) the fact that a couple of feet of it didn't even slow the Gauss beam at all is a telling fact.


Ive read Hell Forge. The Necs heavier Gause weapons had trouble penetrating the Concret Walls of a space port. D/B Lances never have a problem period. Also Vortex Weapons, what can you have Necs Compare to that, really?




Baron Spikey said:


> Necron ships are made of Necrodermis and Eldar ships are made of Wraithbone, Necrodermis is so much tougher and resistant to damage than Wraithbone it's ridiculous.
> 
> Monolith/Falcon anyone?


Thats a sad Argument. LRs and Rhinos have very different protection but made from same Adamantium plating. Monolth has more Armore than a Thin Flimsy Falcon. However those same Flimsy Falcons are better armored than most Metal Vehicles.




Baron Spikey said:


> It took Khaine himself to defeat the Nightbringer who reportedly isn't the most powerful C'tan- no mere shattered fragment of the Eldar War God is going to be able to do the same.


No not now, but that same said Nightlord is not waltzing around eating planets and armies for breakfast now either.




Baron Spikey said:


> If the Necrons are ever in a position where the situation is not how they wish it they can go into hibernation for millions of years, obviously their Tombs are nearly impervious to damage otherwise the Eldar would have destroyed them in the eons since they went into dormancy.


Again their Tombs so awsome, that Astartes and IG have already shown to destroy them. How do you know the Eldar know where all their Tombs are? Seems only nids know where to steer clear.



Baron Spikey said:


> I'll take the Necron World Engine over a Craftworld any day, it took numerous Space Marines Chapter's Fleets and an Imperial Navy Battlefleet to take it on and even then they couldn't make headway until the Astral Knights rammed it with a Battle Barge in order to affect a landing sacrificing an entire Chapter which through sheer luck managed to disrupt enough primary systems to shut down the thing's shields- still the Imperials had a hell of a fight on their hands!
> 
> Whereas the Invaders Chapter took out a Craftworld on their own.


Black Stone Fortresses destroys Planets too. So what about the ONE World Engine.



Baron Spikey said:


> They only managed to make just a handful of Blackstone Fortresses in order to combat the threat of the C'tan and Necrons they feared them so much.


Yet That Deceaver was very keen on taking out those BSF wasnt he. Hmmmm :wink:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Thats right, and the Eldar, particulary the DE have total access to it and know how to use it to the fullest. Webway Portals anyone? They dont sprout on trees. They must know the tech.


They don't know how to use it to it's fullest no Eldar knows the extent of the webway, the Harlequin's know the webway the most of all that race's factions but very few of even them have an idea of exactly all it's hidden places
They might have Webway Portals but that doesn't mean they know how they work exactly anymore than the Adeptus Mechanicus does about Imperial tech- it's possible they're just reproducing a design that's already successful.



Warlock in Training said:


> Ive read Hell Forge. The Necs heavier Gause weapons had trouble penetrating the Concret Walls of a space port. D/B Lances never have a problem period. Also Vortex Weapons, what can you have Necs Compare to that, really?


And in the Codex the Gauss beam passes straight through a Land Raider with no resistance, so it's a case of which source can be considered the more reliable, my money's on the Codex.

You make it seem as if Vortex weapons are more prevalent than just Wraithcannons and D-cannons...



Warlock in Training said:


> Thats a sad Argument. LRs and Rhinos have very different protection but made from same Adamantium plating. Monolth has more Armore than a Thin Flimsy Falcon. However those same Flimsy Falcons are better armored than most Metal Vehicles.


Well it's no worse an argument than you comparing a, relatively, man-sized Necron Lord against a Wraithbone giant larger than a Dreadnought.




Warlock in Training said:


> Again their Tombs so awsome, that Astartes and IG have already shown to destroy them. How do you know the Eldar know where all their Tombs are? Seems only nids know where to steer clear.


I didn't say the Eldar knew where they all were but given the evidence they're going to know where a large number reside, and the fact they fear the Necrons and their masters so much you'd think they would have bent their technology to destroying as many as possible- seemingly unsuccessfully.



Warlock in Training said:


> Black Stone Fortresses destroys Planets too. So what about the ONE World Engine.


When used in conjunction they can destroy a planet, and so far only 1 World Engine has appeared- I'm not suggesting they're common but with only the smallest of percentages of the Necrons having risen from their dormancy and yet that percentage had access to a World Engine makes you wonder that the more necrons that emerge the more likely another World Engine construct will appear.




Warlock in Training said:


> Yet That Deceaver was very keen on taking out those BSF wasnt he. Hmmmm :wink:


Yes because he's not retarded, they were designed to destroy the C'tan so of course he's going to take steps to neutralise them.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

My vote is for the Borg.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> How can anyone say Necrons are BY FAR superior is beyond me.


The Necron codex clearly states that the Necrontyr's technological level was unprecendented and has never since be reached by any other race. Its also fairly clear if you compare Necron technology to any other races' - and the fact that its not reliant on the warp is also a bonus point for the Necrons.



Warlock in Training said:


> Necs dont need the Warp to travel, neither the Eldar, Webways are pretty fukin epic.


Although technically the Webway itself is reliant on the Warp. And depending on what source you use, the Old Ones created the webway not the Eldar.

EDIT: should have really read the whole thread before replying, I see the Baron has already covered some of this!


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow its interesting to read what gets posted when your away. Why can't people just say "I vote for whoever" instead of saying "your wrong because of well whatever and these guys do that and these guys do this" :scare: ah well its all good fun.

But I do have to ask Nopolian by what he means in terms of advanced technology? because then he will get my final answer.

Before I go I would like to add a few thoughts I had when I read various posts.



Baron Spikey said:


> you could quite easily say that a mushroom was more advanced than the Imperium because it also reproduces by the way of Spores, each individual releasing thousands of spores.


I hate mushrooms uke:



LukeValantine said:


> Necrons don't seem to produce new tech...


To be fair its rather difficult to make new toys when you've been a sleep for so long :lazy2:



Baron Spikey said:


> Monolith/Falcon anyone?


I've beaten a Monolith with a Falcon :victory:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And depending on what source you use, the Old Ones created the webway not the Eldar.


Ah the old ones they were pretty advanced in technology weren't they? :read:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah they were pretty advanced but the Necrontyr/Necrons outstripped even them, it was only the Old Ones mastery of the Webway and their other psychic inventions that gave them the advantage over their enemy...until the C'tan were discovered of course.

The OP never asked people to put a simple vote, if he wanted that then why not just do a poll and ask people not to post?

If you've voted you don't have to come back, and I don't see how a debate about which race has more advanced technology is really off topic.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Also-

Remember that the current Necrons are just the Bronze level constructs. The Silver level constructs, the Gold army-smashers and unimaginable, planet-cracking Platinums....none (or few) of these have been reawakened. The Herald of the Storm, from Medusa V, was a Silver level Lord, and he's just the first of many as-of-yet mind-boggling Necron creations being unearthed and awakened.

(the aforementioned World Engine being an excellent example of one of the higher tech Necron constructs)


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> The OP never asked people to put a simple vote, if he wanted that then why not just do a poll and ask people not to post?


True very true



Baron Spikey said:


> If you've voted you don't have to come back, and I don't see how a debate about which race has more advanced technology is really off topic.


Again very true; but I didn't say a debate would be off topic just that it could lead off topic. Plus some but not all of the squabbling is a little pointless; but really its no big deal. 



Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah they were pretty advanced but the Necrontyr/Necrons outstripped even them, it was only the Old Ones mastery of the Webway and their other psychic inventions that gave them the advantage over their enemy...until the C'tan were discovered of course.


My memory must be off; but I thought the Old Ones had the speed and cunning as well as the webways where the Necrontyr had the firepower and brute force. Then when the Necrontyr were joined by the C'tan thats when the Old ones started creating new races like the Eldar. As far as I know there are not many who have created an entire new race of beings. :search: Where is that damn Necron Codex?

Ah nevermind its pointless and off topic :victory:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> They don't know how to use it to it's fullest no Eldar knows the extent of the webway, the Harlequin's know the webway the most of all that race's factions but very few of even them have an idea of exactly all it's hidden places
> They might have Webway Portals but that doesn't mean they know how they work exactly anymore than the Adeptus Mechanicus does about Imperial tech- it's possible they're just reproducing a design that's already successful.


Yet they produce the tech to ultilise the Webway. What is matter if they learn it from other designs. This is mostly Speculation as to whether they were taught or self taught. Either way they know how to use it and reproduce it.




Baron Spikey said:


> And in the Codex the Gauss beam passes straight through a Land Raider with no resistance, so it's a case of which source can be considered the more reliable, my money's on the Codex.


Touche, but Lances are still just as powerful.



Baron Spikey said:


> You make it seem as if Vortex weapons are more prevalent than just Wraithcannons and D-cannons....


Writh Cannons ect are Vortex Weapons?




Baron Spikey said:


> Well it's no worse an argument than you comparing a, relatively, man-sized Necron Lord against a Wraithbone giant larger than a Dreadnought.


Not my fault that Eldar Constructs are badder. or there Rune Armore/Shadow Field is uberpowerful compared to living metal.





Baron Spikey said:


> I didn't say the Eldar knew where they all were but given the evidence they're going to know where a large number reside, and the fact they fear the Necrons and their masters so much you'd think they would have bent their technology to destroying as many as possible- seemingly unsuccessfully.


Well they were the Masters of the Galaxy for ahwile there, enjoying life, then the whole Fall thing happen.....




Baron Spikey said:


> When used in conjunction they can destroy a planet, and so far only 1 World Engine has appeared- I'm not suggesting they're common but with only the smallest of percentages of the Necrons having risen from their dormancy and yet that percentage had access to a World Engine makes you wonder that the more necrons that emerge the more likely another World Engine construct will appear.


Time will tell.





Baron Spikey said:


> Yes because he's not retarded, they were designed to destroy the C'tan so of course he's going to take steps to neutralise them.


Eldar Tech scares him eh?



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Necron codex clearly states that the Necrontyr's technological level was unprecendented and has never since be reached by any other race. Its also fairly clear if you compare Necron technology to any other races' - and the fact that its not reliant on the warp is also a bonus point for the Necrons.


The Webway is describe as the edge of a coin. Warp on one side, Matreialverse on the other. At least the Eldar Dexes describe it as much.





Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Although technically the Webway itself is reliant on the Warp. And depending on what source you use, the Old Ones created the webway not the Eldar.


Germans invented Jet Engines, Americans and Russians expanded on them. Same thing here for Eldar and Old ones.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Serpion`s turn!

In no order...

Tyranids use biotechnology. They understand it completely, it is instinct to them. They are primarily materium based. The shadow in the warp and the synapse network are the only things they use the warp for.

Tau are pioneering and dynamic. Their technology is efficient and reliable. But still developing, and still reliant on material energy and projectiles.

Eldar and their emo sisters use warp grown wraithbone as the foundation for their machines and weapons. But they then use shurikens and laser weaponry, which is very much physical. Plus their warp based weaponry gives them more options.

The imperium are dickheads who pray to nuts and bolts hoping that they will work. Sorry, but you automatically forfeit any credibility in this... :laugh:

Orks staple hunks of metal together and hope for the best. Granted it works, but it`s still not very advanced is it? Their physiological knowledge and understanding seems set at a fixed level, and while they can learn (sort of), I would not rate them as going anywhere fast...

Necrons...

Granted, I`m probably a little biased :biggrin: but I`ll say it anyway. I`ve read posts questioning whether it is their "souls" joined to metal bodies, how they teleport without the warp, and questions about whether they understand it or can advance any further...

One fact everyone seems to have overlooked. The Necrons practically perfected science. They have access to higher dimensions of the materium. Annyone who understands a little about physics (or watches stargate) will know that the physical universe consists of a niumber of dimensions (eleven I think) and the necrons have utilised an unknown number of them.

Their technology manipulates time, NEGATES INERTIA (trust me, that`s awesome), and allows them to teleport instantaneously between locations. Their ships can destroy solar systems within hours, their armies are interlinked by a communication and command network, and some have the ability to pass through solid objects at will.

Mastery of time and space is much safer and more reliable than using the warp. Can any other race match what the necrons can do? The only ones to exceed their power are the c`tan, for whom all those abilities just come naturally.

Speculate if you want, but I say necrons all the way. :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Eldar Tech scares him eh?


:scratchhead:

That's a...fallacical statement. Are you inferring that because he's moving against the _one_ thing in the galaxy known to be able to truly hurt--and possibly, but only that, kill--him and his kind, those who control the threat have superior technology? (remember, all fourteen of the BSFs only left the Void Dragon sleepy)

I leapt to conclusions there, yes. So...just that the Blackstones leave the Deciever frightened? I think that, even, is going too far. He is very logically removing a threat to his existence. Would a Space Marine that orders an orbital bombardment of a battery of Earthshakers from orbit rather than facing them in person therefore be "frightened" of them?

It's a long way from "prudent about" to "frightened of", and even further from "frightened of" to "technologically outmatched by"--especially as the Eldar have no clue how to make more.

:good:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

imntdead said:


> Wow its interesting to read what gets posted when your away. Why can't people just say "I vote for whoever" instead of saying "your wrong because of well whatever and these guys do that and these guys do this" :scare: ah well its all good fun.


Because its meant to be a discussion rather than an election. 



imntdead said:


> Ah the old ones they were pretty advanced in technology weren't they? :read:


From the little information we have, its assumed they were in a similar technological state as the Eldar were (Psychic technology). 



Warlock in Training said:


> The Webway is describe as the edge of a coin. Warp on one side, Matreialverse on the other. At least the Eldar Dexes describe it as much.


Whats your point? 



Warlock in Training said:


> Germans invented Jet Engines, Americans and Russians expanded on them. Same thing here for Eldar and Old ones.


There is no evidence to suggest that the Eldar expanded on the Webway, if the Old Ones created it.

But of course there are conflicting sources. Some state the Eldar created the Webway and others state it was the Old Ones.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Because its meant to be a discussion rather than an election.


Here, here. Even though were totally looking for any fault in the others supportive discussion. :grin:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Whats your point?


You stated it was reliant on the Warp when it is in fact sperate from the Warp and the Real. At least the Codex describes it as such. The Dark Eldar and Harlies escape Slannesh drain since its not... not...????? Huh, thats strange, it just states that the Webway cannot be invaded at any time like a Warp Storm in the Materialverse. Huh. 




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There is no evidence to suggest that the Eldar expanded on the Webway, if the Old Ones created it.


I think the fact the DE and Harlies made their home in it is expanding. The DE using it to escape the Warp and lauch attacks via Webway Portal is expanding on the Webways usage. They made a new use for it. Epanded on it. My Definition 




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But of course there are conflicting sources. Some state the Eldar created the Webway and others state it was the Old Ones.


Thats why subjects like this can be argue forever and a day.I need a drink :alcoholic: (I love these little smileys)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> You stated it was reliant on the Warp when it is in fact sperate from the Warp and the Real. At least the Codex describes it as such. The Dark Eldar and Harlies escape Slannesh drain since its not... not...????? Huh, thats strange, it just states that the Webway cannot be invaded at any time like a Warp Storm in the Materialverse. Huh.


But if a section of the Webway is breached then the warp comes flooding in and is more catastrophic than even a Warp Sotrm in real space (Daemons literally just keep flooding through as the Webway is divorced enough from real space to allow them to move through it without as much of a drain on their energies as comes with moving through the materium, and even if the corrupted section of the Webway is sealed off it's not a permanent solution as eventually the Daemons will find a way round the wards unless they're monitored constantly).
Plus the Dark Eldar don't escape the drain of Slaanesh it's just weakened no matter where they retreat to in the Webway.



Warlock in Training said:


> I think the fact the DE and Harlies made their home in it is expanding. The DE using it to escape the Warp and lauch attacks via Webway Portal is expanding on the Webways usage. They made a new use for it. Epanded on it. My Definition


They made the exact same use as the Old Ones in that they use it to move rapidly from one place to another both as a form of regular transport and to conduct raids on their enemies- the only difference is that the Old Ones knew every twist and turn of the Webway so they were much better at that sort of thing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn it we need more ad hominem attakcs. Also technology is defined as follows.
1.
the branch of knowledge that deals with the creation and use of technical means and their interrelation with life, society, and the environment, drawing upon such subjects as industrial arts, engineering, applied science, and pure science.

In other words Tyranids don't have technology anymore then a rapidly evolving disease has technology.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Here, here. Even though were totally looking for any fault in the others supportive discussion. :grin:


Thats the way forums roll I guess. 



Warlock in Training said:


> You stated it was reliant on the Warp when it is in fact sperate from the Warp and the Real. At least the Codex describes it as such.


Indeed. But it is still reliant on the Warp - Without the Warp the Webway couldn't exist.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> But if a section of the Webway is breached then the warp comes flooding in and is more catastrophic than even a Warp Sotrm in real space (Daemons literally just keep flooding through as the Webway is divorced enough from real space to allow them to move through it without as much of a drain on their energies as comes with moving through the materium, and even if the corrupted section of the Webway is sealed off it's not a permanent solution as eventually the Daemons will find a way round the wards unless they're monitored constantly).
> Plus the Dark Eldar don't escape the drain of Slaanesh it's just weakened no matter where they retreat to in the Webway.


Fluff supports and deny this, I really hope the new DE Dex has more insight on this. As for the Daemons, yeah thats right. However I remeber a Short Story in the 3rd Ed C:Eldar about a Seer Council closing a Webway Permanatly, Period, For Good becuase of possible futur threat from the DE. It seem to scream to me they can shut a Webway "door" down for good. Its hard as hell to do though.





Baron Spikey said:


> They made the exact same use as the Old Ones in that they use it to move rapidly from one place to another both as a form of regular transport and to conduct raids on their enemies- the only difference is that the Old Ones knew every twist and turn of the Webway so they were much better at that sort of thing.


The Harlies (as the Dex claims) also know every which way. As does the Laughing God.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Indeed. But it is still reliant on the Warp - Without the Warp the Webway couldn't exist.


In that way I concede.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Based on this, can you consider such a system advanced? If the webway can be invaded by daemons and thus permanently lost, how reliable is it really? Granted, it is still widely used, but still declining.

Now, inertialess drive FTL tomb ships however, instant transport without those pesky daemons and emo pirates. :biggrin:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Based on this, can you consider such a system advanced? If the webway can be invaded by daemons and thus permanently lost, how reliable is it really? Granted, it is still widely used, but still declining.
> 
> Now, inertialess drive FTL tomb ships however, instant transport without those pesky daemons and emo pirates. :biggrin:


Yeah how about those advance Necs, cant do nothing about the Warp, but the Warp can curropt and touch the Ctans Domain. :victory:


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

Regarding the webway, I think I read somewhere that eldar created it with guidance and generally much help from the old ones.





Warlock in Training said:


> Yeah how about those advance Necs, cant do nothing about the Warp, but the Warp can curropt and touch the Ctans Domain. :victory:


You can't deny that being able to teleport without making use of the webway is a quite good thing. If my impression is right the place seems to be pretty much falling apart.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Yeah how about those advance Necs, cant do nothing about the Warp, but the Warp can curropt and touch the Ctans Domain. :victory:


Can't do nothing about the Warp? Well, yes, I suppose that they _can_ do _something_ about it. For example, the null shield being erected at Medusa V, the Cadian Pylons, and so on. They have anti-warp measures all right...they just can't use it for their own purposes.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

i think personally dark eldar are extreamly advanced, but necrons just beet them in the long run.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Germans invented Jet Engines, Americans and Russians expanded on them. Same thing here for Eldar and Old ones.


Germans developed rocket technology, not jet engines. The jet engine was a British invention that was traded to the Americans in exchange for the atom bomb technology.

Frank Whittle, see here.


----------



## Farseer Dave (May 4, 2010)

I think its fair to say the armies of the Star gods are the most technologically Advanced the Toys they have at their disposal are Awesome to say the very least!

That said im gona say the Eldar are the Second most technologically Advanced race , i think its important to note that non-military tech should be considered aswell , i would assume the Eldar have Access to top notch tech on the craftworlds for heating , lighting , energy , communication etc . The Eldar have the means to Access the Webway to Travel very quicky to the places they need to go in (relative) safty. They have got Beatifully Sleek and mobile Space vessels and an impressive amount psychically enhanced wargear be it rune armour , witchblades or ghosthelms. their ability to infuse there tech with there psychic influences gives them a clear edge in my opinion. 

the Eldar forges can produce extremmly potent weapons of war for their armys and i dont think the tau have reached the mastery eldar have achieved just yet. in non-military tech areas id assume the tau are also far less advanced then the Eldar , though the blue guys are progressing along Nicely and id put them in 3rd place 


Food for thought ,
Farseer Dave.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Yeah how about those advance Necs, cant do nothing about the Warp, but the Warp can curropt and touch the Ctans Domain. :victory:


Pylons on Cadia, Medusa V, Nulls and pariahs, not to mention daemons hate gauss as much as anyone.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

What does tech matter when in war where whoever has the biggest stick wins?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll say. And if your stick shoots green death beams so much the better.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

but when you can nuke it from orbit, I think you win.:wink:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

NUKE THE SITE FROM ORBIT...

It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

it's a very true fact. whoever can do the most damage first wins and if you can do it without even having to get out of your car you get bonus points


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The question you really have to ask though, is if the puny humans have nukes that can annihilate entire worlds..... then what kind of badass shit do the necrons have.... O_O


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@BBP: You said the bigger stick is all that matters, then go back to using nukes?

@Baltar: Necrons have ships that can drain stars and demolish solar systems. Badass shit indeed.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not literally talking about nukes


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

couldn't you just go terminator on them and EMP them to death?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Neither was I. But metaphorically, it was still a backflip.

And to my knowledge, the necrons have advanced far beyond mere electtricity as a power source. "Most advanced race" remember?


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

there will be a weapon that is essentially an EMP weapon and I have no doubt that it will be the Tau that make it


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I still am convinced that Nec' tech' is not _purely_ "technological", despite having the most advanced tech' there is.

I reckon that there is more to it than them simply being a race of super robots. There is some other power at work beside the physical.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Those blue pansies won`t survive the next nid invasion any more than the other blue pansies will. 

Even if they do, the necs will wipe them out as soon as they suspect something is up.

The necrons greatest weakness is the warp, which is beyond the reach of the tau for the forseeable future, and tto dangerous for anyone else to reliably use on that scale. And, as I said, the necrons are perfectly capable of fighting back.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

yes fighting back with their green pew pew beams, but it will happen there will be a day. can you say WPW


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baltar said:


> I still am convinced that Nec' tech' is not _purely_ "technological", despite having the most advanced tech' there is.
> 
> I reckon that there is more to it than them simply being a race of super robots. There is some other power at work beside the physical.


Like the extra dimensional?

I`ve studied physics. Trust me, it`s plausable.

This is sci fi remember?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Gaius Baltar will frak them all up, just like he did with the rest of the cylons.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blueberrypop said:


> yes fighting back with their green pew pew beams, but it will happen there will be a day. can you say WPW


:no::no::no:


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Like the extra dimensional?
> 
> I`ve studied physics. Trust me, it`s plausable.
> 
> This is sci fi remember?


Extra dimensional you say?

Sci-fi you say?

It's sad that humans have only got travel down that way and not even the good kind


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blueberrypop said:


> It's sad that humans have only got travel down that way and not even the good kind


:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Orks hand down
Who else can take a scrape of metal sheets and make a gun

Might not seem advanced but with just using your brains thats pretty intelligent and resourceful


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Orks hand down
> Who else can take a scrape of metal sheets and make a gun
> 
> Might not seem advanced but with just using your brains thats pretty intelligent and resourceful


That does *not *equate to being technologically advanced. Intelligent and resourceful: yes. Advanced: no.

Necrons are the most technologically advanced race in 40k. They are pure technology, of a kind the Adeptus Mechanicus have wet dreams about. BRB and codex have quite a bit of info about it, let alone the novels. For example, the BRB says that Necrons have no souls or spirits and that they are algorithms stored in a frame. Necrons are undetectable to the Warp, which would not be the case if they had souls.
Quite a lot of info in the BFG books too about their ships and technology.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

darklove said:


> That does *not *equate to being technologically advanced. Intelligent and resourceful: yes. Advanced: no.
> 
> Necrons are the most technologically advanced race in 40k. They are pure technology, of a kind the Adeptus Mechanicus have wet dreams about. BRB and codex have quite a bit of info about it, let alone the novels. For example, the BRB says that Necrons have no souls or spirits and that they are algorithms stored in a frame. Necrons are undetectable to the Warp, which would not be the case if they had souls.
> Quite a lot of info in the BFG books too about their ships and technology.


And Eldar are not Advance!? Necs are one dimensional, their most advance Tech is only appliable to the Materialverse. The Eldar applies to Both Dimensions. That right there puts Space Elves over the top for me. So what if the Necs have no souls, thats a weakness as well a strength. They cant understand or touch the Warp. Psychic Tech the Eldar Produce allows Wraith Constructs, Growing Vessels, Access to Webways, survive Lascannons and Gauss rifels to the face (Rune Armore/Shadow Fields anyone?), and the ability to toss Tanks with thier Mind. Ontop of that they have master Laser, Magnetic, Vortex, and Psychic Tech. How can that be overlook so easy is beyond me.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> And Eldar are not Advance!? Necs are one dimensional, their most advance Tech is only appliable to the Materialverse. The Eldar applies to Both Dimensions. That right there puts Space Elves over the top for me. So what if the Necs have no souls, thats a weakness as well a strength. They cant understand or touch the Warp.


It is within the C'tan's abilities to seal off the Warp. Enough said.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

see at the peak of their race the Eldar were the most advanced, but they are becoming obsolete. THEY ARE DYING.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It is within the C'tan's abilities to seal off the Warp. Enough said.


Like a Drunk person with the right to remain silent. They have right, just not capable to. The Necs can seal the Warp, they're just not capable of it.:grin:



Blueberrypop said:


> see at the peak of their race the Eldar were the most advanced, but they are becoming obsolete. THEY ARE DYING.


Thats right, at their peak they were most advance, and with the fall they continue to be at thier peak. Who else has surpace it in every way? Imperium WW1 Tanks? Space Marine Knight Armore? How about Junk Yard Wars Orks? Maybe the tiny ass Tau Empire? The space locust Nids perhaps? I know the Necs, who are at the same Tech Stage when they went for a mid galaxy nap. Eldar and DE are dying out, yet the handful of them are still fighting SMs on their lvl. :victory:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Indeed. Just because the Eldar race is a dying race does not mean that their tech has declined. Of the current races, the Eldar are second in terms of technology, just behind the C'tan and their Necron servants. 

Beneath them, I would put the Tau and the Imperium on the same level more or less. Both have some tech that is superior to the others equivalent. For most non-weapon tech comparisons, I would give to the Imperium. But the Tau have some amazing tech too. Personally, I love their battlesuits, especially the new ones from Forgeworld. And also, they are one of the few races that constantly strive to advance their tech or adapt it into new forms. In overall technology, I'd probably put the Imperium just over the Tau, but in terms of adaptability and innovation, it's the Tau every time.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I vote the orks... the ability to take something that is damaged beyond repair, believe that it still works and then see it work in their hands (with out any fixings) is quiet impressive. 

Or the squats. They are so technologically advance, that they dont need to exist anymore.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I find it rather curious that GW makes the distinction between the necron's rational, science-based technology and the eldar's reality breaking, magic based technology, and yet the former is more impossible than the latter.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

K3k3000: That's because the C'tan are the polar opposite of the Chaos Gods, they are gods of the material universe. Their knowledge of the material world far exceeds that of any other living race. Where as the Eldar are a psychic race and incorporate their abilities into their tech. Though if you put yourself in the shoes of an average guardsmen, both the tech of the Eldar and C'tan would seem like unholy techno-sorcery.

ThatOtherGuy: That makes the Orks the galaxy's number one scavengers rather the most technologically advanced race.


----------



## hotter dog (May 10, 2010)

If the Eldar came up with the webway, they would be #1. But I think the Old ones set that up, though I'm not sure. Also after the Fall they most likely lost plenty of knowledge.

Other than that, the Interex are probably the most advanced. If they are still alive that is.
And don't forget about the Jokaero, digital weapons don't make themselves.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

hotter dog: The Old Ones created the Webway, the Eldar just used it. In fact, they don't know how it was made nor can they repair it or build new sections.

The Interex was at the most, on par with or just marginally above the Imperium.

Also, don't confuse how advanced a single piece of technology with the race's entire level of the technological ability. Take the Tau, many of their standard weapons tech is superior to their Imperial counterparts, but they're inferior to the Imperium in other fields. For instance, the Tau lack the technology to extend one's life beyond the norm while the Imperium can extend the lifespan into hundreds of years. In fact, Chapter Master Dante of the Blood Angels has been the CM for 1,100 years.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@Warlock: Didn`t you read where I said the necrons control higher dimensions? This equals and exceeds anything warp tech can do.

The ability to teleport without using the warp for instance. The ability to manipulate time and geometry. To walk through solid objects. Just because they can`t utilise the warp does not mean they are lacking. In fact, I think they have more than made up for that one "weakness." 

Frankly I`d prefer the infinitely more reliable necron tech than the chaos ridden warp tech. 

Methinks you`re trying to uptalk the warp. I remain unconvinced.


----------



## hotter dog (May 10, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Also, don't confuse how advanced a single piece of technology with the race's entire level of the technological ability.


While you make alot of sense, in that a single item doesn't constitute technological supremacy, the race itself ought to be quite advanced to produce that item.

And I don't know whether your statement applies to digital weapons or the Interex's anatheme, but even from the little backstory both races have I wouldn't consider them as one-trick ponies. Especially not the Jokaero.

Basically I just figured that, since no one else did, the two should be mentioned. I didn't mean to overstate but since I don't know too much about the Necrons, I'm not gonna speculate.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

hotter dog said:


> While you make alot of sense, in that a single item doesn't constitute technological supremacy, the race itself ought to be quite advanced to produce that item.
> 
> And I don't know whether your statement applies to digital weapons or the Interex's anatheme, but even from the little backstory both races have I wouldn't consider them as one-trick ponies. Especially not the Jokaero.
> 
> Basically I just figured that, since no one else did, the two should be mentioned. I didn't mean to overstate but since I don't know too much about the Necrons, I'm not gonna speculate.


They are worth a mention, but ultimately they do not really come into this debate as neither of those races has exceeded the necrons or eldar, and furthermore neither race has even survived to the present day.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

necrons can no longer advance their weaponry and eldar are to arogant to try, so i think it would be tau that would be most technologically advanced


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> @Warlock: Didn`t you read where I said the necrons control higher dimensions? This equals and exceeds anything warp tech can do.


I take the Psy Tech. The Warp breaks Physics and Laws of Science that the Ctan are bound to.


Serpion5 said:


> The ability to teleport without using the warp for instance. The ability to manipulate time and geometry. To walk through solid objects. Just because they can`t utilise the warp does not mean they are lacking. In fact, I think they have more than made up for that one "weakness."
> 
> Frankly I`d prefer the infinitely more reliable necron tech than the chaos ridden warp tech.
> 
> Methinks you`re trying to uptalk the warp. I remain unconvinced.


Well, Untill the Necs makes Webway Portals and Obliterators (or a new Dex) I will continue to look down on them as the Old Ones once did.:grin:


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I vote the orks... the ability to take something that is damaged beyond repair, believe that it still works and then see it work in their hands (with out any fixings) is quiet impressive.


I've just got to agree with this...ork teknolojy is only really limited by the imagination of the mekaniak building whatever it is he's dreamed up (though admittedly, orks are not exactly well-known for their vivid imaginations!). The closest anyone's got to an explanation is that it's 'some kind of psychic phenomenon', but as far as I'm aware it's not a phenomenon subject to disruption by any of the normal psychic methods.

The necrons might have perfected the manipulation of natural law with their technology, but orks use a metaphorical 'backdoor' around it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

hotter dog said:


> If the Eldar came up with the webway, they would be #1. But I think the Old ones set that up, though I'm not sure. Also after the Fall they most likely lost plenty of knowledge.


Well some sources do claim that the Eldar constructed the Webway, some don't. Regardless though, if it was the Eldar - It still wouldn't make them more advanced than the Necrons. The Necrons possessed ships during the War in Heaven that could 'cross the galaxy in a blink of the eye', without utilising the Warp and without being constrained by the locations of Webway gates.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

CotE: Actually, the latest Eldar Codex states that the Webway was built by the technology of the Old Ones. It does go on to suggest that the Eldar may have taken part in it's construction under the guidance of the Old Ones. From what I understand, the Eldar know the rough layout of the Webway Network, (a full map of the Webway is said to be in the Black Library, so the Harlequins may know the entire layout) and have the knowledge to seal damaged and corrupted sections, but the knowledge on how to make Webway tunnels seems to have either been lost to them or beyond them.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> K3k3000: That's because the C'tan are the polar opposite of the Chaos Gods, they are gods of the material universe. Their knowledge of the material world far exceeds that of any other living race.


That's what I'm saying. The C'tan are the gods of the material universe. That means that if there are any true laws of physics in the 40K universe, the C'tan has to follow them. The warp and warp technology doesn't have this limitation, and yet it can't perform the same miracles that the necron can.



> necrons can no longer advance their weaponry and eldar are to arogant to try, so i think it would be tau that would be most technologically advanced


Does it say anywhere that the eldar are no longer improving their technology? In either case, the tau aren't more advanced than the eldar or the necron. They may still be advancing, but that doesn't mean their current technology is on par with either of the two races.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> CotE: Actually, the latest Eldar Codex states that the Webway was built by the technology of the Old Ones. It does go on to suggest that the Eldar may have taken part in it's construction under the guidance of the Old Ones.


Yet the Necron Codex states the Old Ones utilised the Webway long before the Eldar were even created/nurtured. But that wasn't my point - and im well aware that different sources claim different things, as I said in some of my previous posts.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

K3k3000: Yes, but the C'tan's knowledge grants them the ability to bend the rules. Remember, the Necron's have the only teleporters that do not require psykers and/or Warp manipulation, and their Inertialess Drives are the only FTL engine that travel across the galaxy without psykers, the Warp or the Webway. And while the Necrons have no psykers, they have devices that can screw with the Warp. Finally, the C'tan and their Necron warriors were mighty enough to seriously challenge the most advanced race to have ever existed in the 40k universe, the Old Ones.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> K3k3000: Yes, but the C'tan's knowledge grants them the ability to bend the rules. Remember, the Necron's have the only teleporters that do not require psykers and/or Warp manipulation, and their Inertialess Drives are the only FTL engine that travel across the galaxy without psykers, the Warp or the Webway.


The C'tan and the Necrons are totally bound by the laws of physics. If the Necrons can do it - its plausable because of physics. They cannot bend these rules, within the materium, where wholly material beings are concerned physics is absolute.

The Warp on the other hand is leaps and bounds beyond the boundaries which physics sets. Time Travel? Sure why not. The ability to corrupt and morph reality's laws? Sure. Unlimited armies? Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol, I am fairly sure that people are straying well into making assumptions with no back up at all.

Physics is not absolute. The absolute bedrock of science is that it is not absolute, and that it is simply a method of describing our understand of the way things work.

However, just because I have let go of a ball 100 times in a row, and it has hit the floor every time, is no guarantee that it will ever do it again. It's just a prediction.

Also, when referring to "God of the material universe", what does that even mean?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I vote the orks...


You know that isn't how it works right? You don't get to be most technologically advanced by having a popularity contest. It isn't Pop Idol. Orks are not technologically advanced to anything like the level of Necrons, Eldar or Tau. It's just a fact of the 40k Universe. 

Which is more technologically advanced: an 1870's Phonograph or an MP3 Player from 2010?

Obviously the MP3 player, yet both are able to play the same music. Now multiply the complexity and simplicity by a lot, and again by a lot, and you arrive at the gap between Orks and Necrons/Eldar/Tau.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

darklove said:


> You know that isn't how it works right? You don't get to be most technologically advanced by having a popularity contest. It isn't Pop Idol. Orks are not technologically advanced to anything like the level of Necrons, Eldar or Tau. It's just a fact of the 40k Universe.
> 
> Which is more technologically advanced: an 1870's Phonograph or an MP3 Player from 2010?
> 
> Obviously the MP3 player, yet both are able to play the same music. Now multiply the complexity and simplicity by a lot, and again by a lot, and you arrive at the gap between Orks and Necrons/Eldar/Tau.


I sense a disturbance in the force...

I still think that if you take a lead pipe, believe that it will shoot missiles, and then it starts shooting missiles is quiet impressive. I believe though that falls in the WTF?!! technology category.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Baltar said:


> Also, when referring to "God of the material universe", what does that even mean?


Basically, a god-like entity born of the material universe, our realm, real space, whatever you want to call it, and who's power and ability is completely grounded in the material universe. It's not an official name for the C'tan, but most people consider them that.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Unlimited armies? Do you want fries with that?


Yup the Eldar are complete masters of this...oh wait...

:no:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Basically, a god-like entity born of the material universe, our realm, real space, whatever you want to call it, and who's power and ability is completely grounded in the material universe. It's not an official name for the C'tan, but most people consider them that.


I _do_ understand what you are saying, but the "material universe" is a phrase that doesn't really mean anything, despite your point.

The thing is that the Necrons understand and are able to predict the materium to a greater extend than anyone else - it is as simple as that. They are purely machine, in their physical form - and a person with the mind of a computer can calculate on an unpresendented level. That is all the knowledge that is requied for this dicussion, if you think about it.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Baltar said:


> I _do_ understand what you are saying, but the "material universe" is a phrase that doesn't really mean anything, despite your point.


I'd say "the material univere" means quite a lot considering the obvious dichotomy of the warp/real space.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> I'd say "the material univere" means quite a lot considering the obvious dichotomy of the warp/real space.


Completely agree here. Matter and energy exist and are real. 

The warp is a metaphysical realm beyond this. Whether it exists or how in any sense is up to interpretation.


----------

